# My bakery needs a name



## acaripid (Feb 19, 2013)

I am in the process of starting a bakery and I am playing around with names for it. I specialize in fine pastries and desserts. I've thought of sweet mary's or mari beth's patisserie but My brain has started to fry and I haven't been able to think past those two! anyone have any clever ideas for a bakery name? Thanks!!


----------



## developingtaste (Aug 17, 2011)

I like Sweet Mary's.  Sounds cute.  How about something connected with what interested you in baking in the first place?


----------



## gdoucet (Feb 16, 2013)

Judging from what you say your business specializes in, I would use a name that is more ellegant and fine. Maybe break out the French translation book and use a french name.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

IMO a French name kinda implies the owner is French or at least the bakery will serve French specialties.... so unless they do, I wouldn't go with a French name. 

I also like Sweet Mary's.


----------



## poli (Jan 31, 2013)

If I had a bakery I would call it The Flour Pit.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Poli, the flour pit sounds like how my kitchen looks when i bake, but if i want to eat in a place, flour is not the word that i associate with fine pastries.  Butter, sugar, perhaps, but flour, well, it's dusty, and on its own is not very tasty.  Nice maybe for a bread store.  I can imagine a loaf of bread emerging from a pit of flour, but not a saint honorè or a sachertorte or a blueberry muffin.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

How about Sweetopia, Just Desserts (as in getting your just desserts), Ambrosia, Temptation.. It depends upon the personality of your intended business.


----------



## cr0ak (Feb 24, 2013)

A Touch of Sweet(s)

Sweets For the Sweet

Hasty Pastries (for those folks on-the-go)

A Sweeter Touch

Cutie Pies  (Or Cutie Pie's)  (If you're going to have pies available)

Personally, I think you need to figure out what your clientele will be like.  If you already have a location, take a walk down the streets in the immediate vicinity and check out the names of other businesses.  See which ones seem to be doing well, and then figure out if the business name has anything to do with their success.

I tend to dislike "snooty" business names, so I wouldn't particularly go into a business that had "patisserie" in its name - unless I saw something in the window that caught my attention.  Obviously, there are people who know what a patisserie is, but (again, depending upon your location) I'd say there are a lot more people who have no clue.  (What's the average IQ of society?  Something like 90 or thereabouts?)

If, however, you're in an upscale location, by all means choose a name that's more high-society. 

The name Ambrosia is nice, but I think of the salad.     Temptations is nice, too, but isn't that the name of the new Philly Cheese product?  (You'll need to be careful that you don't inadvertently choose a well-known trademarked name.  I remember reading that a florist got sued over using "This Bud's For You" by the makers of Budweiser.)

Sweet Mary's is a cute name, but do a Google search and you come up with a bunch of hits from candies to baked goods.

(Apologies if I've offended anyone with my bluntness.)


----------



## annaleisamiller (Jun 14, 2013)

I am a self taught, baker. I do speciality cakes, i.e. birthdays, special events, cupcakes ect.
I am working on setting up my own bakery, and i keep getting stuck on the name. 
My husband calls me buttercup, so i would like to use that in my biss name.
Any ideas?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Buttercup ? Sweet.

It's hard to pick a name for you as there is a lot involved in a name. You want a name that rolls off the tongue, something everyone will remember, a name that means something to you.

A name that will attract all types of clientele. Your full of talent and not everyone has the opportunity to do so. I wish you all the success in the world on your new venture !

Petals.


----------



## thecaterx (Jun 14, 2013)

Did you decide on a name yet?  I was thinking Mana Bakery would be a cool name, you know.... like food from the gods


----------



## bigbadpastry (Jun 17, 2013)

I like the name The Frisky Biscuit, but it sounds like maybe there's a bar or roadhouse involved.  I really like Sweet Mary, it is memorable, concise and sounds like a bakery,  Sweet Mary's Sweet Shop? Best of Luck to you!


----------



## antilope (May 31, 2013)

deleted.


----------

